# Limitations of 15 horses



## User Friendly (Nov 25, 2021)

My Iseki 150 is my first tractor so I'm not sure what my limitations are 

I'd like to get a back hoe, to prolong my working life digging, maybe a front loader in the future 

A pto generator would also be on my wish list 

Is that realistic with 15hp?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Panic Button! 
First off, what model Iseki is it? Does it have front wheel assist / 4 wheel drive? One option for you may be a tow behind backhoe, Less wear and tear on the tractor, I would think, and with a backhoe I would certainly consider having the front end loader. 
Now with the loader, 4 wheel drive would probably be ideal, and power steering would be a must, in my opinion.


----------



## User Friendly (Nov 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> First off, what model Iseki is it?


Please, call me panic 

150 Land Hope (80's)

No 4wd or power steering


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

As always, your money, your choice. 

My opinion? With a 15 Hp tractor you're pushing the limit with a loader. Add a backhoe and it will be hard pressed to pull itself up even a slight grade in any speed above low granny go. It's probably a gear drive transmission, that will help a bit but if your property has much in the way of ups and downs, you probably will be disappointed sooner than you think.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Here is the specs on your tractor.....



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/006/1/7/6173-iseki-tu150.html



As far as a backhoe for this tractor, I am really not too sure that you are going to find one that will fit on it and if you do, I don't think that this tractor would do well at all with a backhoe...Not nearly large enough frame wise or heavy enough to hold much of a backhoe and not enough hydo power to run one in my opinion....

Here is an option for a tow behind backhoe......









9 HP Towable Backhoe


Amazing deals on this 9Hp Towable Backhoe at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





As far as generators, the rule of thumb for PTO powered generators that I have always heard and used is 2HP of PTO power for every 1KW of generator.....So, using this rule the max size generator you could usefully use on this tractor is a 7.5KW generator....I am not saying that you can't find one this small but I am not sure anyone makes one under 10kW that is PTO powered right now. Also, a 10KW PTO powered generator is about $1,500 and up right now. You can buy a stand alone 10KW generator for less then that and use a 3 point carry-all to haul it around. To me this is a much better and cheaper option....

Not to sound like I am talking down to you or anything like that but, you basically have a garden tractor that does have use but not as a backhoe or a loader in my opinion....


----------



## User Friendly (Nov 25, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Not to sound like I am talking down to you or anything like that but, you basically have a garden tractor that does have use but not as a backhoe or a loader in my opinion....


Not at all

As a n00b this is all breaking news to me 

Thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

User Friendly said:


> Not at all
> 
> As a n00b this is all breaking news to me
> 
> Thanks


Panic, 

Even thoug my machine is very capable of using a backhoe aka BH, I don't becasue it places so much stress on the machine. And there is an underframe needed for most compact tractors to even do such a feat. 

With that said, I've taken the poor mans method of getting dirt moved. I have a nice 3PT hole auger that can drill down 4FT max. This loosens the dirt rather quickly. With about 4 or 8 holes close to one another, it's then easy to remove the dirt. My neighbor has a 3PT pond scoop that I borrow to then shovel it out. Also the walkbehind rototiller works well to a depth of 1FT, then the box blade or straight blade removes the dirt too. 

Just look at your task and think of clever ways to do it another way other than a BH.  

Sure, your machine has limitations, just wonk within those limits and all will be completed for your tasks. 

BTW, do you need any manuals for that machine? It has the Mitsubishi K3C diesel engine. The Mistsubishi-Satoh group I'm part of has the manuals for FREE. The 150 is not that bad really because the diesel provide much more torque for the 15Hp rating over any gasser machine. 

Anything that an ATV 4 wheeler can do for Ag equipment, your machine can do. And more because the 150 has 3PT and PTO. 

rear straight blade
box blade
rear PTO tiller
rear 3PT pond scoop
rear 3PT bucket loader
disc harrow
post hole auger
snow blower
lawn spreader
lawn roller
finish mower
brush mower (5FT bush hog)
CULTIVATOR / GARDEN BEDDER / HILLER ATTACHMENT


As for a front loader, the TU150 frame can't support it because the machine is a sub-compact. Thus, the rear 3PT loader is the only option to look into. Swisher Co. makes a good product for this. 










If adding in a top-link that is a hydraulic controlled or an electric linear actuator like the Warner B-Track drive, the rear loader can also dump and curl with the simplest controls.  

Or cost wise, a smaller pond scoop does the job too, but the height has limits and getting into tight places is limited. However the dump mechanism is EZ-PZ.


----------



## User Friendly (Nov 25, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> ust look at your task and think of clever ways to do it another way other than a BH.


That is a great perspective 

You've given me plenty of food for thought 

I like the auger idea, as I won't be moving soil but prepping it for cultivation 

I have a cultivator that does a good job on the areas already under cultivation, but not so much on pasture. The auger idea would be worth exploring 

Thanks again for the help


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

User Friendly said:


> That is a great perspective
> 
> You've given me plenty of food for thought
> 
> ...


Oh, for pasture work, I use the disc harrow. Amazing how it can convert the soil into a workable land for pasture or for gardening.  

ASC AgSupply has this one. Not sure if you have them or other tractor store in your area.








3 Point Disc Harrow-3 Pt Hitch Harrow | Agri Supply 63458


Turn dirt and prepare soil for planting with this Model 300 Disc Harrow built with 16 notched blades, each with an 18 in. diameter and a 7-1/2 in. spacing.




www.agrisupply.com













You can get these used or even look at an ATV smaller version to save on costs.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

User Friendly said:


> That is a great perspective
> 
> You've given me plenty of food for thought
> 
> ...


K3C Mitsubishi Engine Service Manual.


----------

